# Richtiger Filter?



## dachi (26. Juli 2010)

Lese seit einiger Zeit (seit den Teichproblemen) mich kreuz und quer durchs (Filter)Forum.
Vom Siebfilter-Eigenbau von Olli-P und Tonnenfilter von Jürgen-V und Ralf (69Pflanzenfreund69)
Siebfilter habe ich probiert, bin aber an einer zu schwachen Kiste und einer mit Haarriß drin am Eigenbau gescheitert und habe mir dann einen Compact-Sieve 2 zugelegt. Der war günstiger als noch nen halben Tag am Selbstbau zu verlieren.
Compact-Sieve läuft jetzt 2 Wochen.

Teich wurde in 08/09 angelegt. 10/09 kam der Vortex für den bisherigen Filter. Übern Jahreswechsel ist er mir leider zu gefroren (-18°) und hat sich leergepumpt. 
Zum Glück ohne irgendwelchen Schaden für den Besatz, obwohl dieser unter der Eisfläche "eingedrückt" war. Teich wurde aus nem Überlauf für Trinkwasser wieder aufgefüllt. Jedoch zeigt sich ca. 3 Monate später, dass der Teich extrem Wasser verliert. Ca. >1500ltr/ Tag. Nach einerUmsetzaktion in meinen Anhänger, konnt ich das Loch rel. schnell ca. 20cm. überm Boden finden. Dadurch kam es natürlih wieder zu einer Neubefüllung mit Trinkwasser.

Leider wird der, bzw. bleibt das Wasser nur einigermaßen klar, wenn ich den Filter sehr oft reinige. Die Reinigung ist momentan morgens-Abends den Compact-Sieve sowie alle 2-3 Tage eine Kammer. Was ich natürlich nicht möchte, da er sich eigentlich selbst (Filter) soweit reinigen soll, das die Intervalle auf max 2xMonat begrenzt sind.

Bin am Überlegen ob ich mir die Tonnenfilter-Variante Nachbaue. Platz wäre wie gehabt, jedoch baue ich mir hier noch ein schmuckes "Filterhaus" von ca. 3,50x2,50x2,80mtr. drumrum.
Mein derzeitiges Prolem ist, dass das Wasser je nach Sonne und Reinigungsintervall sehr trüb bis nix erkennbar ist. Wasserwerte sind ok. Die Reinigungsintervalle sind z.Z. sehr hoch.
Glaube aber auch, das ich die falsche "Bestückung"im Vortex habe:
1) Compact-Sieve 2
2) Vortex Kammer mit 18 Bürsten
3) 12 Bürsten
4) 10ltr. Siporax mit ner Grobfiltermatte oben dicht an den Rändern (1ter Fehler)
5) Feinfiltermatten dicht gestossen
6) dito
Filtervolumen ca. 625ltr. (ca. 400ltr. Medien)

In die 2te Kammer lege ich, wenn ich denn zu Hause bin auch noch Filterwatte drauf, die aber nach ein paar Stunden wegen Überlaufgefahr wieder raus muss.
Das Wasser läuft z.Z. mit ca. 7200ltr./Std. durch den Filter. Zu Schnell?
Da ich denke, die Bioabteilung völlig vernachlässigt zu haben möchte ich den vorhandenen Filter umbestücken bzw. einen Tonnenfilter bauen!
Ich glaube __ HEL-X wäre eine gute Wahl für die Bioabteilung. 

Auf den Bildern sieht man die Filtermedien und das Wasser im Teich. Momentan ist es für meine Verhältnisse sehr klar.


----------



## Nordfriesen (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Richtiger Filter?*

Ich habe auch das Problem das ich sehr oft ( zu oft ) den ganzen Filter reinigen muss .
Suche auch gerade eine neue Filterlösung .
Mein Wasser ist aber sehr klar . 
Mir ist aufgefallen ( Bilder ) das du kein Sieb hast ( 200-250my ) und auf deiner Wasseroberfläche einiges rumschwimmt ¿ (Ironie) . 
Hast du einen Skimmer ? Das hat bei mir wahre Wunder bewirkt da Pollen etc. nicht an den Grund gelangen um das Wasser unnötig mit Algenfutter zu verseuchen


----------



## dachi (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Richtiger Filter?*

Doch, Sieb habe ich. 
Siehe hier letztes Bild, da ist der Compact - Sieve 2 mit 250my Sieb zu erkennen.

Was da rumschwimmt, ist Futter!


----------



## Nordfriesen (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Richtiger Filter?*

OK . Ich finde deine Filteranlage eigentlich sehr gut .... komisch das dein Wasser so trüb ist 
Ich habe wesentlich weniger Fitermedien und mein Teich steht auch Stunden in praller Sonne .
Ok .... ich reinige mich auch zu tode 
Das tört mich auch ohne ende .


----------



## CrimsonTide (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Richtiger Filter?*

meine fragen zum filter sind die folgenden:

1) warum sind im vortex bürsten drinnen? ein vortex ist ja ein vorfilter (der in der größe aber nie richtig funktioniert) dient ja zum lamgsamen kreisrunden fließen des wassers, sodass sich dreck in der mitte absetzen kann. mit den bürsten ist das ja kein vortex, sondern eine einfache kammer ... anstelle der bürsten kannst gleich ein besseres biofilter-medium (z.b. __ Hel-x) nehmen.

2) nach dem compact sieve noch bürsten? aber sicher nicht als bürsten-vorfilter nach dem vorfilter gedacht oder? bürsten sind normalerweise ein nicht mehr zeitgemäßer vorfilter, die durch den siebfilter, vliesfilter oder trommelfilter ersetzt worden sind. 

ich würde den filter folgend bestücken:

nach dem compact sieve zwei kammern mit hel-X (14er oder 17er, 200l sind für die 17m³ ausreichend) und dann in die letzte kammer eine kleine tauch-uvc (für zeiten der algenblüte oder bei sehr hohen temperaturen im sommer wegen keimdruck) rein.

ich habe quasi immer sonne am teich (wenn sie scheint .. schon klar ) und fahre derzeit noch mit bürsten als vorfilter und dann 300 l hel-x als biofilter vor einer 40 watt tauch-uvc und habe auf 25m³ wasser + filter sicht bis auf den boden (~2 m tiefe).

ach ja, deine 7000 l/h durchfluss sind sicher nicht zu schnell!


----------



## dachi (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Richtiger Filter?*



dachi schrieb:


> Compact-Sieve läuft jetzt 2 Wochen
> Glaube aber auch, das ich die falsche "Bestückung"im Vortex habe:


 Wie gesagt, Bestückung ist falsch. Das weiss ich.
Ist denn aber: Vorfilter- Filtermatte grob- Filtermatte Fein- 2-3x __ HEL-X nicht die bessere Variante?
Ich meine gelesen zu haben, das sowenig wie möglich grober Schmutz an´s HEL-X kommen soll/darf!

Ach ja, wie Du selbst schreibst, funzt der Vortex in seine eigentlichn Bestimmung zu 0%.
Wollte auch die Umwälzrate von i.M. ca . 1x2,5St. nicht auf 1x10Std. ändern damit es langsam genug kreist! Ich pers. glaube langsam, dass ein Vortex unter 100cm. DN nie richtig funktioniert. Deshalb die Bürsten!


----------



## CrimsonTide (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Richtiger Filter?*

ich würde nach dem compact sieve nur mehr __ hel-x als bio-filter verwenden ... mit luftpumpe und einigen ausströmersteinen zur bewegung!

der compact sieve holt mit 250µm schon recht viel raus, aber das kann man vielleicht noch auf 200 oder 150µm ändern! nur dann wird sich anfangs halt das reinigungsintervall für das sieb verkürzen.

die filtermatte ist sehr schwer zu reinigen und wenn die in der matte befindlichen stoffe in lösung gehen, d.h. wieder ins wasser kommen, fördert das wiederum den algenwuchs und somit trübes wasser! der siebfilter holt die stoffe wirklich aus dem wasser.


----------



## dachi (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Richtiger Filter?*

Sieb reinige ich momentan morgens und Abends.

Gedankenspiel: Vortex-Kammer und 1te Kammer = Helix.... und dann? Wenn denn keine Matten


----------



## Olli.P (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Richtiger Filter?*

Hallo Klaus

und 

:willkommen bei den Teich - :crazy

1.

Sehe ich kaum Pflanzen in bzw. an deinem Teich................... 
Daher werden deine Pflanzen wohl schon mal eher die Faden-/Schwebealgen sein.

2.
Würde ich, wenn es sich nicht mehr lohnt den Filter zu versilbern, aus diesem 2 Trennwände raus-flexen/schneiden sodass du zwei große und am Schluss eine kleinere Kammer hast und dann die beiden großen mit 14er __ Hel-X befüllen. In der letzten Kammer könntest du dann wie Aaron sagte, die Tauch-UVC unter bringen.

In der Vortexkammer könntest du evtl. 17er Hel-X einbringen, das du allerdings dann richtig bewegen solltest, damit es sich nicht zu setzt.


----------



## dachi (26. Juli 2010)

*Da sind doch*

Pflanzen ohne Ende:__ nase
Muss zugeben, dass dies bei der "Planung" aus Unwissenheit vernachlässigt wurde.
Sind aber dabei aufzrüsten. Die Seite die beplanzt ist, ist stark bepflanzt. Allerdings zu 90% im ersten Jahr. Nächstes Jahr sieht das dann schon anderst aus.
Pflanzenfilter vorab kam mir auch schon in den Sinn.

Vortex zerschneiden...hmmm, ist ein 3/4 Jahr alt. Eigentlich zu schade. Dachte eher an 3-4 Tonnen a´200l. als Filter und den Vortex verkloppen!
Muss ich mit der Frau besprechen. Sie ist der Meinung: "Da brauchste ja nicht Stundenlang basteln"! Aber will ich das nicht auch


Gruss
Klaus

Mist, kann keine Sig. erstellen


----------



## Digicat (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Richtiger Filter?*

Servus Klaus

Herzlich Willkommen

Bin zwar vom Filtertechniker sehr weit entfernt ....



> Leider wird der, bzw. bleibt das Wasser nur einigermaßen klar, wenn ich den Filter sehr oft reinige. Die Reinigung ist momentan morgens-Abends den Compact-Sieve sowie alle 2-3 Tage eine Kammer. Was ich natürlich nicht möchte, da er sich eigentlich selbst (Filter) soweit reinigen soll, das die Intervalle auf max 2xMonat begrenzt sind.



Wie soll sich da eine Biologie aufbauen ... du bist ja nur am reinigen ...... 

Wie lange brauchst denn für eine Reinigungsaktion ..... sollte es länger dauern ... verabschieden sich auch noch die Bakis die die Reinigungsaktion heil überstanden haben ....

Noch eine Frage :
Pumpe läuft 24/7 ? ...  vielleicht banal, aber gefragt danach hat noch kein Antworter ....


----------



## dachi (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Richtiger Filter?*



Digicat schrieb:


> Wie lange brauchst denn für eine Reinigungsaktion ..... sollte es länger dauern ... verabschieden sich auch noch die Bakis die die Reinigungsaktion heil überstanden haben ........


 ca. 10-15min



Digicat schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage :
> Pumpe läuft 24/7 ? ...  vielleicht banal, aber gefragt danach hat noch kein Antworter ....


 Wie meinen????


----------



## Digicat (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Richtiger Filter?*

Servus

OK ... 10-15min. sind ja schon gut ...

Ob die Pumpe 24 Stunden am Tag läuft  = 24/7


----------



## dachi (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Richtiger Filter?*

Selbstnatürlich läuft die Pumpe 24h. UVC auch (Lampen sind ca. 3Monate alt).


----------



## dachi (26. Juli 2010)

*Tauch UVC*

habe mich mal schnell durchs www. gelesen. das Tauch UVC liest sich erstmal gut. Welches jedoch das passende für mich ist, __ blicke ich noch nicht so ganz. Angeblich 0,5W/m³. d.h. ich bräuchte (17*0,5) 8,5W = 20W wäre ausreichend! Oder Rechenfehler?

Welches könnt Ihr empfehlen und Wer hat Erfahrung damit?


Gruss
Klaus


----------



## Digicat (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Richtiger Filter?*

Na dann paßt`s ja 

Wie gesagt bin net der Filtertechniker ...

Nix für Ungut 

War nur so ein gedanke :beten


----------



## CrimsonTide (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Richtiger Filter?*

UVC: Rota 40 Watt hab ich im Einsatz und bin sehr zufrieden. Gibts hier! Hat allerdings eine Länge von ca. 91 cm (bzw. 69 cm die 30 watt) ... da weiß ich nicht, ob du die bei dir im Filter unterbringst ... eine kurze Bauform gibts auch, weiß aber jetzt nicht genau, wieviel die kostet ... ist aber unter 50cm lang.  im ebay-shop von koi-kichi1 gibts die dinger auch ... ist eh auch dieselbe marke.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Richtiger Filter?*

Hi Klaus,

und wie wärs wenn du das CS verkaufst und in den Vortex eine Sprifi (http://www.sprickgmbh.eu) mit Spülfunktion einbaust ? Dann hätte die Pumpe nicht so viel Durchflussverluss und optisch passts auch. Wie die anderen schon schrieben würde ich auch alle Kammern mit __ Hel-X füllen. Schwämme nutzen eigentlich nur wenn die Vorabscheidung nicht optimal ausgelegt ist.


----------



## maritim (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Da sind doch*

die optimale lösung wäre natürlich, wenn man  einen vliesfilter vor den bestehenden filter hängt und alle kammern  mit k1 bestückt....ist aber ein sehr teurer spass

nun komme ich mit paar ideen, wo alle die hände über den kopf zusammenschlagen werden.

ich würde den filter so lassen wie er ist.......würde ihn nur von hinten nach vorne durchströmen lassen.

1.spaltsieb hinten an den filter 

2.erste kammer mit 3 matten bestücken, damit sie den dreck rausziehen der vom spaltsieb nicht rausgezogen wurde.....die erste matten kann man zur not auch täglich reinigen. 

3.in die zweite kammer ein tauch-uvc. 

4.die restlichen  kammern inklusive vortex mit k1 bestücken.


nun könnt ihr mich erschlagen......


----------



## dachi (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Richtiger Filter?*

@Aaron: Danke für den Link. den hatte ich schon mal gefunden, bin mir nur über die Watt nicht sicher. Aber tendiere eher zu 40W wie Du. Ich kann die ja auch in den Rücklauf (70er HT)reinschieben wenn diese mit Wasser voll umspült ist, oder? 

@Ralf: Der SiFi muss reichen wie er ist. Wenn denn der grobe Schmutz draussen ist, kümmer ich mich lieber um ein feineres Sieb.

@Maritim: Spätestens beim Vortex bricht Dein Gedanke zusammen. Oder man müsste den Ab/Zulauf ändern. 

Da die Vorabscheidung nicht richtig funzt, (sieht man an Bild 12 (Bürsten) sehr gut) werde/will ich in der Vortexkammer doch gerne erst mal Matten behalten. Oder falsch gedacht?


Gruss
Klaus


----------



## maritim (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Richtiger Filter?*



dachi schrieb:


> @Maritim: Spätestens beim Vortex bricht Dein Gedanke zusammen. Oder man müsste den Ab/Zulauf ändern.



hallo,

müsste daran geändert werden


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Richtiger Filter?*

Steck die UVC lieber in ein 100er, bei deiner Pumpenleistung könnte es im 70er eng werden. Vielleicht findest Du ja noch eine Spühlmöglichkeit für dein CS - weil wie regelst Du sonst im Urlaub ? Ich halte nicht mehr viel von Matten wenn dein CS super arbeitet.


----------



## dachi (26. Juli 2010)

*Sorry*

müsste nur der eigentliche Zulauf hochgesetzt werden auf Niveau. Die Medien werden ja "verkehrt herum durchlaufen" -von Oben nach Unten- War ein Gedankenfehler 

Aber ich glaube ich freunde mich mit folgender Variante an:
-Pumpe
-64W UVC
-Compact-Sieve 2
-Matten Fein (jedenfalls so lange wie noch soviel Schmodder jeden Tag rauskommt. Wird aber besser)
-__ Hel-X 14 ¿ (Ironie) in die Kammern 2-5 (vorher die Trennung entfernt/ doppelte Größe)
-Hel-X 14 ¿ (Ironie) in die 6te Kammer
-Tauch UVC 40W. in den 100er Rücklauf (bei Bedarf geschaltet).

Ob bewegt oder nicht- belüftet oder nicht- müsste, wenn der Aufbau so passt, noch diskutiert werden.
In die Vortex-Kammer wird nach erfolgreicher Grobreinigung des Teichbodens dann Hel-X 17 eingefüllt.

@Ralf: 100er ist ein guter Tip und machbar. 
Urlaub.......vermiss ich seit 8 Jahren. Wenn den aber der große Tag/Woche/Monat kommen sollte, hab ich nen Kumpel mit nem 6m³ Teich 8km. weiter, der dann eh sich mit Seiner Frau um unsere Tiere kümmern muss. Aber ansonsten wohne ich im schönen Spessart und das auch wunderschön so dass ich i.M. nichts vermisse.


Gruss
Klaus

Blöd ohne Signatur!


----------



## dachi (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Sorry*



dachi schrieb:


> Ob bewegt oder nicht- belüftet oder nicht- müsste, wenn der Aufbau so passt, noch diskutiert werden.
> In die Vortex-Kammer wird nach erfolgreicher Grobreinigung des Teichbodens dann __ Hel-X 17 eingefüllt.



Kann mir einer hierbei nochmal helfen! Was soll am besten wie gefüllt werden?

Danke.


Gruss
Klaus

Blöd ohne Signatur!


----------



## CrimsonTide (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Richtiger Filter?*

befüll __ hel-x 14 oder 17 wie du willst oder günstiger bekommst ... soviel unterschied ist da nicht ... lieber ein paar liter mehr filtermedien rein und dann ist 14 oder 17 wurscht.

wozu willst du 2 UVC verwenden? 64W und 40W tauch-UVC?! in diesem thread wird z.b. die UVC-leistung diskutiert und da ist von 2-3 watt pro 1000 l wasser die rede. das gilt aber für durchfluss-UVC. bei tauch-UVC rechnet man mit etwa der hälte an leistung, d.h. bei deinen 17m³ reichen die 40 W in der tauch-UVC in der letzten kammer sicher aus! ich hab 40 W bei 25 m³ wasser!


----------



## dachi (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Richtiger Filter?*

Alles klar.

Dann werde ich mich mal auf die Suche nach "preiswerten" __ Hel-X machen und den Filter entsprechend bestücken.

Danke Euch eerst mal für die Antworten/ Hilfe und werde den Werdegang des Teich´s  berichten.



Gruss
Klaus


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Richtiger Filter?*

schau mal hier unter http://www.sprickgmbh.eu/, da unter Filtermedien/ sonstige Filtermedien und dann ganz unten das schwarze 14er __ Hel-X schwebend


----------



## dachi (28. Juli 2010)

*Danke*

Aber soooo faul bin ich nicht.
Habe es in Deinem Thread schon gefunden 



> Das __ Hel-X hab ich von http://www.sprickgmbh.eu/
> 
> da unter Filtermedien; sonstige Filtermedien schauen.
> 
> ...


----------



## dachi (28. Juli 2010)

*Ich muss*

nachfragen.
Da es ja 2 Sorten gibt - Schwimmend/ Schwebend-, weiss ich nun nicht genau welches!

Schwarz= Schwebend (Sinkend)
Weiss= Schwimmend

Schwarz wird schneller besiedelt, da "Aufbereitet".
Preise sind eigentlich bis auf 3€/100ltr. identisch.

Ich habe gelesen dass man __ Hel-X teilweise mit Lüfterplatte belüften soll, um es in bewegung zu halten. Irgendeiner hat das auch schon erwähnt. 
Reicht es in der 1ten Kammer mit Hel-X den Sauerstoff zu legen, oder muss dieser überall sein?

Gruss
Klaus (der morgen bestellen will )


----------



## Olli.P (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Richtiger Filter?*

Hallo Klaus,

belüfte niemals die letzte __ Hel-X Kammer! 

Denn hier wirst du dir ansonsten den ganzen gelösten Dreck wieder in den Teich spülen........ 

Bei den anderen Kammern kommt es darauf an wie viele du hast. 
Ich habe z.B. einen 4 Kammerfilter und die Kammern 2 + 3 belüftet. Die 1te Kammer lohnt nicht, da hier das vom Siebfilter runter plätschernde Wasser ein läuft.


----------



## dachi (28. Juli 2010)

*Belüftet*

Das wäre geklärt. Nix mit Luft bei __ Hel-X.

Ich habe vor, den kompl. Filter mit Hel-X zu bestücken. Im Vortex noch ne Zeitlang die  feinen Matten, aber später da dann auch.

Es passen gesamt ca.400l des Hel-X rein.

Bleibt nur noch die Frage: Schwarz oder Weiss- Schwebend oder Schwimmend. Oder ist des egal?


----------



## Nordfriesen (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Richtiger Filter?*

Hi

Da ich ja auch gerade den Filterbau neu plane und hier den Beitrag so grob verfolge bin ich doch etwas platt .
Sehe ich das richtig ¿ (Ironie) ..... UVC , SIFI und __ HEL-X .... nix mit Japanmatten ?
Wo bleibt der Schmutz den ich jetzt nach UVC und SIFI (200my) im Filter habe und der mich zum ständigen reinigen nötigt ?
Da ist noch reichlich braune Suppe !
Schwimmt das nicht einfach mal so durch das HEL-X zurück in den Teich ?

Beispiel : Ich hab einen kleinen Kiesfilter hinter meinem Skimmer ...im Skimmer eine grobe Filtermatte . Im Kiesfilter ist unten eine Schmutzkammer ....ein grobes Sieb ( damit der Kies nicht durchfällt ) und dann grobes bis feines Kies auf dem Sieb . Das Wasser nimmt seinen Weg von unten durch die Schmutzkammer .... durch das Grobe Sieb und dann durch den Kies bis oben und dann durch ein HT Rohr runter zurück in den Teich . 
Das/der Kies sieht eigentlich immer recht sauber aus .... nur wenn ich bereits 3 Tage nach auswaschen des Kies/es, mit dem Finger im Kiesfilter wühle schwimmt reichlich Schmutz auf. 
Wäre das nur mit Hel-X nicht ebenso ?


----------



## Olli.P (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Richtiger Filter?*

Hi,

jetzt schreib ich das nochmal gaaanz langsam, damit auch jeder mit kommt.... 

__ Hel-X belüften?? *Ja* 

*Nur nicht in der letzten Kammer* 

Und:

Nur weil der Filter 400L Volumen hat, gehen da noch lange keine 400L Hel-X rein 

Man bedenke den Raum unten für Schmodder, wenn ich das Hel-X bewegen will brauch ich da auch ein bisschen Freiraum für etc........

Vllt. solltet ihr euch mal diese etwas ältere Kamelle durchlesen......... :smoki

Ich habe die letzte Filterkammer ab Filtermedienauflage bis auf ca. 10L voll mit Hel-X
alle anderen Kammern sind von 1/3 bis 3/4 befüllt.


----------



## Nordfriesen (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Richtiger Filter?*

Also sollte auch ich komplett auf Japanmatten verzichten und nur __ HEL-X nehmen ? 
Passt das zu meinem Bauplan ( Thema Filterbau Komplettlösung ) https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/28487


----------



## Digicat (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Richtiger Filter?*

Ergänzend zu Olli`s Beitrag:
Letzte Kammer von Olli = "Festbettfilter" dient dazu schwebende Teilchen aufzufangen = Feinfilter, die bei belüftete Filter aufgewirbelt werden, wie z.B.: abgestorbene Bakis ....


----------



## Olli.P (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Richtiger Filter?*

@ Helmut:




Und bei einem __ Hel-X Filter zur Reinigung unbedingt die Zugschieber/Kugelhähne zum Teich schließen!!!

Dann am besten den Filter min. 3-4 mal voll laufen, umrühren und dann ablassen, bevor es weiter geht, mit dem Filtern..... 

Übrigens rühre ich in der letzten Kammer so gut wie nie um, lass einfach nur den Abgesetzten Schmodder ab.............. :smoki


----------



## dachi (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Richtiger Filter?*



Olli.P schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> jetzt schreib ich das nochmal gaaanz langsam, damit auch jeder mit kommt.... .


Jetzt hab ich´s langsam gelesen und verstanden



Olli.P schrieb:


> __ Hel-X belüften?? *Ja*
> 
> *Nur nicht in der letzten Kammer* .


Jetzt sitzt es 



Olli.P schrieb:


> Und:
> Nur weil der Filter 400L Volumen hat, gehen da noch lange keine 400L Hel-X rein
> Man bedenke den Raum unten für Schmodder, wenn ich das Hel-X bewegen will brauch ich da auch ein bisschen Freiraum für etc........
> Vllt. solltet ihr euch mal diese etwas ältere Kamelle durchlesen......... :smoki
> ...


 Der Filter hat gesamt ca. 650l. Ab Auflage ca. 400l den Schmodderraum hatt ich schon abgezogen.
Die "Kamelle" wird gelesen.


Gruss
Klaus


----------



## dachi (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Richtiger Filter?*

So, 400ltr. sind bestellt.
-100ltr. HX14 Schwarz (2279)
-300ltr. HX14 Weiss    (2281)

Kumpel will dann den Rest.
Wenns den dann da ist, und ich den Filter bearbeitet (Trennwände raus) und bestückt habe, gibbet foddos mit kurzem Bericht.
Danke Euch.


Gruss vom sich freuenden
Klaus


----------



## dachi (3. Aug. 2010)

*GESCHAFFT*

So, der Umbau ist geschafft. Ich habe erst die beiden mittleren und dann die 2 äußeren Kammern umgebaut. Leider hat mir hier durch die Vergrößerung einiges an Medienauflage gefehlt welches ich erst besorgen musste. Die Luft wurde noch ergänzt und einige kleinere Probleme hoffentlich auf Dauer gelöst. Das letzte Foto zeigt das Wasser nach dem Umbau.


----------



## dachi (3. Aug. 2010)

*2te Runde*

Wollte nicht zuviel Bilder auf einmal hochladen.
Der Vortex wurde mittlerweile wieder geändert. Es war doch zuviel __ HEL-X und der Durchfluss durch das Rohr war zu gering. Jetzt habe ich von einem Dachgully das Kiessieb aufgeschnitten und über das Rohr geführt. Wasser ist jetzt 2cm. tiefer. Werde aber ein noch größeres Sieb drum machen, damit mehr Durchlauf ist. Auch in der letzten Kammer habe ich wieder etwas rausgenommen. Hatte abere glaube ich nichts mit dem überlaufen zu tun. Auch das Sieb wurde geändert.
Vll. könnte Einer mal auf die Luftleistung achten. Da kommt schon ordentlich Luft rein. 
Etwa Zuviel???? Nicht dass es zu stark durchgewirbelt wird.

Bild 4 zeigt die Matten nach 2 Tagen durchlauf. Bild 6 zeigt das Wasser nach anwerfen der Pumpe. Der Siebfilter lässt doch noch jede Menge Dreck durch. Macht ein feineres Sieb Sinn? i.M. habe ich 250my.

Gruss
Klaus


----------



## Olli.P (3. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Richtiger Filter?*

Na,

sieh mal einer guck........ 


Das sieht doch gut aus! 

Und mit dem Siebgewebe;

Ja, ich bin nun auf 140my runter gegangen! Allerdings hab ich auch eine automatische Siebspülung, die über Tag alle 45 Min und Nachts Stündlich das Sieb für 1 Min von unten sauber spült. 

Kannst ja mal hier drüber her __ fliegen, da iss alles soweit Dokumentiert. :smoki


----------



## dachi (3. Aug. 2010)

*Luft*

kurze Frage zu der Luft: wenn ich voll aufdrehe, ist da richtig bewegung drin. Das Wasser sprudelt dann ca. 3cm. hoch. So ok, oder lieber nur "belüften"?????

Eins noch: Ist das normal, daß das __ Hel-x teilweise "über dem Wasser" steht 
Ansonsten werde ich mal 2-3 Wochen warten und dann wieder nen Bericht abgeben.

Ach ja, aufgrund der Umbauarbeiten habe ich heute mal "gerührt". Ich bin begeistert, wie schnell und einfach der Schmutz abfällt 


Gruss
KLaus


----------



## Olli.P (4. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Richtiger Filter?*

Hi Klaus,

Ja das ist normal wenn das __ Hel-X bisschen über dem Wasser steht!!

Wenn du durch die Luftzufuhr nicht den Dreck wieder in den Teich spülst, kannst es so lassen, ansonsten bisschen drosseln. 

Und:

Guck mal hier wie der German Lobo ( Bernhard ) das alles so bewältigt. :smoki


----------



## dachi (4. Aug. 2010)

*Luftzufuhr*

Also wenn ich voll aufdrehe, kriege ich das HIER auch hin. Ist das so noch ok.

Nach m.M. ist das zuviel. Aber vll. irre ich ich ja!

Wenn ich mir die Menge der jeweiligen Jungs da so ansehe, habe ich bei mir wesentlich mehr drin. da ist kein/kaum Freiraum an der Oberfläche!!



Gruss
Klaus


----------



## Olli.P (4. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Richtiger Filter?*

Hallo Klaus,

okay das könnte wohl sein........ 

Aber wie wärs wenn du eine Zeitschaltuhr mit an deine Luftpumpe hängst???

Und dann solltest du die für dein System richtigen Intervalle mal selbst austesten! 

Mann ich wär froh wenn ich mit meiner Luftpumpe mein __ Hel-X so bewegen könnte, aber ich bekomm das ned hin.....................


----------



## dachi (4. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Richtiger Filter?*

Zeitschaltuhr ist kein Problem. Vorher ging es auch nur über diese. Intervalle.... mal sehen
Den Überlauf von einer zur nächsten Kammer habe ich heute auch feriggestellt. Die Matten haben zu sehr gebremst.
Hier mal Fotos bei voller Leistung der Pumpe:

EDIT: @Olli: Was "könnte sein".. zuviel __ HEL-X? Auf den foddos sieht man es ja (hoffentlich gut genug).


----------



## RKurzhals (4. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Richtiger Filter?*

Hi Dachi,
ich les' so quer Deinen thread mit. Deine Erfahrung ist konform zu vielen anderen, die ich hier gelesen habe. __ Hel-X ist eine Filter-Variante, die ich auch bei mir habe. Wahrscheinlich die robuste Methode für eine SiFi-Vorfilterung, aber in meinen Augen nicht perfekt.
Warum?
Das beginnt erst mal damit, dass man vergleichsweise viel Filtervolumen braucht, weil nur ~30% mit Hel-X gefüllt sind. ich vermute mal, dass man über die Jahre mehr reinbekommt, wenn man Ollis Besenstielreinigung praktiziert.
Ein Patronenfilter möchte bei einem vorgeschalteten SiFi großzügig dimensioniert werden.
Mein den SiFi muß ich mindestens zweimal die Woche kontrollieren (Wasserstand, Verschmutzung). Das ist mir ein wenig zuviel.
Ich denke an einen Trommelfilter, dessen Skizze ich im Winter hier vorstellen will. Basis ist KG-Rohr DN 250, mit Deckel, in die zentrierte Bohungen erfolgen sollen. Das System dreht auf einem DN 63-PVC-Rohr, und benötigt daher keine besondere Lagerung. Die Abreinigung erfolgt erst gegenüber der tiefsten Stelle, daher kann man den Schmutzablauf dafür in die Filterkammer leiten. Für die Abreinigung würde ich externes Regenwasser verwenden. für den Schmutzablauf eine parallel installierte Absetzkammer. Das hört sich komisch an, sollte aber funktionieren. Hauptkosten sind die Steuerung, bzw. die Installation einer Druckpumpe. Dafür muss ich vielleicht alle 1...2 Wochen nur noch ans System. Auf die Jahre gerechnet, lohnt sich doch so eine Zeitersparnis, oder?


----------



## Olli.P (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Richtiger Filter?*

Hallo Klaus,

der Freiraum sollte auch eher unter Wasser sein.

Das __ Hel-X soll ja zirkulieren können, damit das verdreckte nach unten sinkt und beim Aufprall auf die Filtermedienauflage der Dreck abfällt. ( So viel zu Theorie  )

Ob es dann wirklich so ist, steht natürlich auf einem anderen Blatt (Ich sag nur Umrühren)................ 

Die ideale Füllmenge pro Kammer solltest du für dich selbst aus testen.


----------



## dachi (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Richtiger Filter?*

@Ralf: Ich reinige meinen Sifi z.Z. noch täglich max. alle 1,5 Tage.

@Olli: Unterm __ Hel-x ist noch Platz. 

Wo bekomme ich eigentlich ein feineres Sieb für meinen Compact Sieve 2 her????




Grüße 


Klaus


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Richtiger Filter?*



dachi schrieb:


> @Ralf: Ich reinige meinen Sifi z.Z. noch täglich max. alle 1,5 Tage.



Ich brauch nur noch mit der Flachdüse von Hand spühlen, bei mir klatscht das Zeuch durch nen Rohr einfach runter (in nen Teichpflanzenkorb der inerhalb der Überlaufkiste steht)  - hätt ich jetzt schon so eine Rotatorspühlung könnte ich auch den Filter im Urlaub anlassen - leider sind alle meine Teichbetreuer ebenfalls im Urlaub. Ich denke mal die Fischies werdens überstehen.

PS: hier hab ich ganz günstige Siebe gesehen in der Bucht

oder eben beim http://www.sprickgmbh.eu/ nur teuerer


----------



## dachi (5. Aug. 2010)

*Spaltsieb*

Danke Ralf.

Die Artikel kenne ich natürlich, aus meinem Selbstversuch einen Sifi zu bauen.
Dachte da gibt es andere, extra für den Filter!

Werde erstmal auf 200my runtergehen um den Schmutzanfall zu testen. Dann immer weiter runter.



Mit ner Spülung wäre das ne gute Sache, muss mal die Suche bemühen ob hier einer was für den Compact Sieve schon gebastelt hat.



Gruss
Klaus


----------



## dachi (19. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Richtiger Filter?*

Kurzer Zwischenbericht:
Wasser wurde langsam aber stetig klarer.
Dann wurde aber mein UVC undicht und ich musste dieses erstmal  abbauen.
Danach wurde es wieder trüber im Teich
Gestern konnte ich es erstmal provisorisch abdichten. Heute war es dann wieder etwas besser. Werde mich aber jetzt nach nem Tauch-UVC umsehen und dieses dann verbauen.
Da mein Kmpel von seinen 100ltr. __ Hel-X noch ca. 40ltr. über hat und ich auch noch ca. 50ltr. habe, werde ich vor meinen Filter noch 2 Tonnen a´203ltr. setzen. 

Was ich aber immer noch habe, ist sehr viel dreck im Hel-X musste in den 2 Wochen schon alle Bereiche reinigen. Ist zwar echt easy aber es stört mich, das da soviel dreck durch geht.
Mal sehen ob ich was mit Filterwatte basteln kann im Compact Sieve.
Werde dann wieder berichten.


----------



## dachi (5. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Richtiger Filter?*

Vorab: Fotos folgen noch!

Habe also mir ein neues Tauch-UVC mit 42 Watt gekauft. Habe es von dem hier im Thread empfohlenen Verkäufer über dessen Website (bissi günstiger) geholt.
Dann habe ich mir noch, weil eh grade dabei, 3x200ltr. Rechtecktonnen geholt und diese vor den Vortex geschaltet.
1Tonne: UVC und Bürste im Ablauf 
2Tonne: __ Hel-X
3Tonne: Hel-X
Davor natürlich den Compact-Sieve.
Ca. 14 Tage dann war Schluss mit trübe. Man kann alles wunderbar erkennen 
Geht sicher noch besser, aber z.Z. wird durch die Arbeit meine Freizeitaktivität doch sehr eingeschränckt (zum Glück).

Werde aber Bilder noch einstellen und dann auf Verbesserungsvorschläge hoffen.

Gruss
Klaus (der "Sehende")


----------

